# In case you missed it, Brian Cook was waived



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> When the Rockets completed Thursday's trade, they also filled their roster, removing the spot Garrett Temple had filled in his first 10-day contract.
> 
> But by Saturday, they waived Brian Cook and signed Temple for a second 10-day stint backing up Aaron Brooks while Kyle Lowry is out.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6877711.html

:funny:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Lol Finally


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

noooooooooooooooooooooooo...........


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Waste of talent. Dude became a 6'10 jumpshooter. Soft as a mother****er.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

So...How many teams did Cook ride the pine for? I have no clue how many teams he's played for...well in the sense that he put their uniforms on. Don't think he's seen any burn for anyone the last couple of years has he?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

One of the greatest cheerleaders in NBA history...


----------

